# Santorum's 3-year-old taken to Children's Hospital



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

The 3-year-old daughter of Republican presidential candidate Rick Santorum was admitted to Children's Hospital of Philadelphia Saturday and the candidate canceled his Sunday-morning campaign events to be at her side.
Santorum campaign spokesman Hogan Gidley said Saturday night the former Pennsylvania senator and his wife, Karen, were with Bella at the hospital. Gidley said Santorum planned to return to campaigning as soon as possible in Florida, where the Republican primary is Tuesday.
Bella has Trisomy 18, a genetic condition caused by a third copy of material from chromosome 18 instead of two, leading to a wide array of physical and mental problems.

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/politics/presidential/138277074.html?cmpid=15585797


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Prayers for little Bella and the Santorum family.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

cc3915 said:


> Prayers for little Bella and the Santorum family.


+1

Santorum is a good man who would likely be a great President, but if my child was chronically ill like that, the last thing I'd be doing is hitting the campaign trail.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Delta784 said:


> +1
> 
> Santorum is a good man who would likely be a great President, but if my child was chronically ill like that, the last thing I'd be doing is hitting the campaign trail.


I think it is because of his faith & daughter's condition that he feels called to put this nation on a path that protects these children from our changing policies on abortion and eugenics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

MSP75 said:


> I think it is because of his faith & daughter's condition that he feels called to put this nation on a path that protects these children from our changing policies on abortion and eugenics.


The problem is, it's becoming obvious that America doesn't feel called to him.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Los Angeles Times 
*Santorum's daughter improving*
Politico - ‎26 minutes ago‎

PUNTA GORDA, Fla. - Rick Santorum said Sunday night that his daughter Bella has experienced a "miraculous turnaround" since being diagnosed with pneumonia earlier in the weekend.


----------

